# Composer Interview - Jason Graves (Dead Space, Far Cry Primal, Tomb Raider, MOSS, Until Dawn, etc.)



## Peter Wayne (Jan 13, 2021)

Composer interview with Jason Graves is now up on my Youtube channel and website.

On this episode we talk about sampling and recording original sounds, tight deadlines, mixing and mastering, communication and many other interesting topics! 

Feedback is always appreciated as I will be doing more of these interviews when I have time in the future. Thanks!


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 14, 2021)

Jason Graves is an amazing, amazing composer! Just a crazy talented dude.

I had the opportunity of doing a Skype chat with him several months back, and he's a super nice guy as well! Full of insight and incredibly good advice!


----------



## Peter Wayne (Jan 14, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> Jason Graves is an amazing, amazing composer! Just a crazy talented dude.
> 
> I had the opportunity of doing a Skype chat with him several months back, and he's a super nice guy as well! Full of insight and incredibly good advice!


Yeah Jason is super nice and easy to talk with. His Youtube channel also shares some great insights into his workflow.


----------

